# Colours and fragrance!!!



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2009)

Every year I like to take some annual and bulbous plants!!! Do not ask for exact names plz...lol (1.&2. Viola sp., 3. Ranunculus hybrid, 4. Hyacinthus Orientalis[amazing smell][today's photo])

Some of the bulbous plants that flower in summer (lilies, gladiolus, fresia) have started throwing new shoots... Hope to have some photos to take later!!!


----------



## nikv (Apr 9, 2009)

You have a viola, a johnny-jump-up, a ranunculus, and a hyachinth. Very nice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 9, 2009)

Lovely spring flowers! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks nik...


----------

